# Dirt?



## WildMice (Dec 3, 2013)

Hello!

Has anyone ever experimented with using dirt as a substrate for their mouse and/or keeping plants with their mice?

Thanks!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I've used horticultural substrates with exotic species but not mud from the garden.I can't see it being practical with fancy mice,they need cleaning out to much.What about something like readi grass,natural but dry and dust extracted.Plants would need damper conditions than mice would like,mice like dry living conditions.


----------

